# Favorite Lohengrin



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Which singer is your personal favorite in the role of Lohengrin?


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Jess Thomas, in the Kempe production.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

If we're only talking about complete recordings, Ben Heppner.

If not, Franz Völker.


----------



## zxxyxxz (Apr 14, 2020)

Wolfgang Windgassen, favourite recording Jochum Bayereuth 1954.

Which is a surprise to no one. ;-)


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

On paper, Wolfgang Windgassen, either fresh 1953 or mature heroic 1960.

On audio, Sandor Konya in 1958, not a single year else, not even 1959.


----------



## Music Snob (Nov 14, 2018)

Frank Volker then Lauritz Melchior


----------



## howlingfantods (Jul 27, 2015)

For me the list goes Domingo, Heppner, Volker, Konya, Seiffert, in that order.


----------



## Spy Car (Nov 15, 2017)

wkasimer said:


> If we're only talking about complete recordings, Ben Heppner.
> 
> If not, *Franz Völker*.


Thank you, you've made a convert.

Greatly enjoyed hearing the 1936 Lohengrin extracts on Archipel under Heinz Tietjen and Furtwängler and I'm deep into listening to the 1940 Robert Heger [Preiser] Lohengrin with Völker. What a beautiful voice!

And I finally hit 10 posts after three years. I'm finally "real." LOL. Cheers!

Bill


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Jess Thomas on THE Kempe recording.


----------



## Ned Low (Jul 29, 2020)

It has to be Jess Thomas. I've yet to listen to his Parsifal with Knappertsbusch. (Also Windgassen is great)


----------



## Aerobat (Dec 31, 2018)

Voted other: Klaus Vogt, recorded at Bayreuth 2011. I find Vogt's performance in this recording to be one of the best I've heard, combined with Nelsons conducting that really brings an intensity to the orchestra.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

It's been awhile, but I still can't decide between Jess Thomas and Sándor Kónya.


----------

